# Loss of power at 3,000 RPM I'm stumped



## certainnn (Jun 26, 2017)

I've spent quite a bit of time on my Sentra over the years. I'm sad to say that she is on her death bed. I'd like to keep her running for just a tad bit longer and hoping that someone can give me some advice.

Like the title states I'm having some power issues around 3,000RPM. It's bogging down to the point that its not driveable. I have changed the spark plugs, wires, distributor, taken off the CAT (its NOT clogged), just when I was fully stumped I looked into the engine bay just hoping that the car would give me a sign and what do you know I saw a disconnected tube just flapping in the wind. 

Can someone post a picture of the airbox? I would post pictures but I guess my post count has to be higher.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all state the year,model,engine of your car. We don't have X-ray vision; we're just sitting in front of our monitor. From your description, it sounds like the MAF is not working. In reference to this "disconnected tube flapping in the wind"; does it look something like the tube on the left side of the picture:


----------



## certainnn (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like I got ahead of myself. The car in question is a 1999 Sentra GXE 1.6L. It;s hard to tell in the diagram but it does appear to be that tube.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If that is the tube in question, it ether needs to be reconnected or replaced with a new one. By not being connected, the MAF is unable to meter the air flow which causes the ECU to make the engine operate in "limp mode"; that's why the engine will not rev beyond 3,000 rpm.


----------

